
Show HN: Franchise - Open Source SQL Notebook - antimatter15
https://franchise.cloud/?ref=hn
======
ciconia
That looks really cool. I'm surprised it hasn't gotten more attention here on
HN. One thing I would have liked to see is smarter display of JSON/JSONB
columns for PostgreSQL.

------
fiatjaf
I would like Firefox support :P

Why isn't it supported? I don't understand. HTTP calls to localhost are not
supported, is that real?

Maybe a thin browser extension could solve that. I would write one if you told
me what it should do.

------
fiatjaf
Amazing.

